# Need Help! Social Anxiety Clinics/Programs sanctuaries



## POPOMAN (Feb 25, 2004)

This is complex. Sorry. Is there any Social Anxiety Clinics/Programs or Government programs out there that work with your employer to let you leave work for 6 months or so? Or just work 20 or 30 hours per week? Do they have mentally ill student loans? I have IBS need 10 hours of sleep have depression, insomnia and Social Anxiety Disorder but I don't think I can ever get well without a more COMPREHENSIVE PROGRAM that allows me to focus most of my time and energy on getting well. I don't have the time/energy to do the required cognitive therapy, meditation, exercise, exposure therapy and "survival life stuff" and I have all these IBS symtoms to add to it. I can't use a medication because of some kind of freaky unknown hypersensitivity that no doctor has been able to explain. I'm kind of screwed.java script:void(0) My life is miserable. I have no social life and my career life is boring and takes way too much of my precious time. Is there any sanctuaries out there for me to get well. Therapists are pretty much worthless. They just do their "session" and require me the mentally ill patient to do all the healthy sacrafices/choices/focused effort. They are not very ispirational or encouraging. Can I get a personal coach? Sorry this is not one topic or question.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

ooo popoman, i feel for ya.







and i wish i could help, but i'm in canada, so i'm not sure how your system works. but it really sounds like you need some peace and quiet for a couple of weeks at least...to sort things out--do you have any vacation time or something like that?


----------



## POPOMAN (Feb 25, 2004)

Although a couple of weeks would be nice it isn't going to cure what I have. I need way less hours til I can feel better.Society doesn't seem to have any kind help for my situation. I need to pay off the car before I dare ask for less hours. I got a promotion (somehow - must be from the coffee) which will help. But I am sleep deprived every single day. Seems like society should cut me a break, but therapists and their worthless time consuming inconveniet expensive sessions don't cut it. Do you think I'm a little synical?


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Does your Human Resources department at work have an Employee Assistance program? If so, they might be able to recommend something for you. If not, you might at least make an appointment with someone in your HR department and explain your situation and see whether you could arrange to take a temporary medical leave or reduce your work schedule for a period of time. I took a three month medical leave of absence in 2002 due to severe weight loss from IBS/GERD. After this leave, I gradually worked back up to a 40 hour per week schedule over a six month period.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Social Anxiety Disorder can usually be treated quite effectively with the right anti-anxiety medication. Have you tried any of them on a basis long enough to see if they will work? If you need something that will work now, while you learn coping mechanisms it is certainly the way to go. I had acute anxiety with panic attacks when I was in my 20s and without the right meds I would have had to leave me job, which was not possible for me as a single person. Take care.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

which types of meds are you hypersensitive to? I cannot take the antidepressants as they tend to make me hypomanic--not a good way to feel. I rely on the ocassional klonopin and/or xanax and it helps tremendously. I don't know of any programs you are wanting to find but may you could call the Psychiatry dept. of a good medical school in your area and they may have ideas. Did you do a search under "google"? Amazing what you can find out there. Good luck, Tiss


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

Have you thought of going on SSI Disability, It certainly sounds like you would qualify. Also what medications have you tried. I was very Ill in the hospital with panice disorder. I take Klonopin and I am anxiety free but I also went to a shrink. There was no way at that time I could work but I did go back to work. I also have IBS. I do hope that you find some help but I would start out with a shrink and Disability and you get paid fairly well from Disability. Good luck.Nancy


----------

